# Help chosing a TV, Samsung or Sharp Aquas



## dejahboi

Warranty wise I'd go with Samsung since they been very helpful with me


----------



## chinesekiwi

You cannot blanket judge brands. *Depends on the models you are comparing*.


----------



## kapar07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> You cannot blanket judge brands. *Depends on the models you are comparing*.


Out of these two which one would you pick, besides the fact that the samsung has a contrast ratio of 5M:1 compared to the Aquas 4M:1
Sharp AQUOS 46" 1080p 120Hz LED HDTV (LC46LE540U) vs Samsung 46" 1080p 120Hz LED HDTV (UN46EH6000FXZC)


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kapar07*
> 
> Out of these two which one would you pick, besides the fact that the samsung has a contrast ratio of 5M:1 compared to the Aquas 4M:1
> Sharp AQUOS 46" 1080p 120Hz LED HDTV (LC46LE540U) vs Samsung 46" 1080p 120Hz LED HDTV (UN46EH6000FXZC)


I have the Samsung UN46EH6000 wall mounted and it's fantastic. I mostly like it because it's just a great TV without all the stuff I don't like (apps/smart features, etc). I have it plugged into my HTPC and cable box through a receiver and it's been nothing but great, especially for the price.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kapar07*
> 
> Out of these two which one would you pick, besides the fact that the samsung has a contrast ratio of 5M:1 compared to the Aquas 4M:1
> Sharp AQUOS 46" 1080p 120Hz LED HDTV (LC46LE540U) vs Samsung 46" 1080p 120Hz LED HDTV (UN46EH6000FXZC)


dynamic contrast ratio means nothing. It's pure marketing at it's best.
Anyway, I'd go for the Samsung.


----------



## chip94

Why don't you go with the Sony EX720 or EX520?


----------



## x8x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94*
> 
> Why don't you go with the Sony EX720 or EX520?


+1. Had 3 Samsungs go bad within 4 years. (Good thing I had warranty) Id recommend getting a ex720.


----------



## Artikbot

I will only talk from the reliability standpoint.

I have a Sharp Aquos, 32", 1366x768, from 2006, and it's only had a couple of power board failures. One happened within warranty, it got fixed in three days, and the other one happened the last year, but I replaced a capacitor that popped and it's working flawlessly again. The board was €80 anyway, not much of a deal.

If you don't fancy all this smart TV gimmicks, the new Aquos are amazing IMO.


----------



## kapar07

I hear that there are these new OLED tv's coming out soon, should i wait for those or they are gonna be too expensive?


----------



## rindoze

SOOooOOooooo seeing as how your trying a tv why don't you go to a store with a bunch and look at them? Spec sheets dont mean much, you need to go look at the tv and see which one looks better to you


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rindoze*
> 
> SOOooOOooooo seeing as how your trying a tv why don't you go to a store with a bunch and look at them? Spec sheets dont mean much, you need to go look at the tv and see which one looks better to you


because it's *highly* flawed doing it that way.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kapar07*
> 
> I hear that there are these new OLED tv's coming out soon, should i wait for those or they are gonna be too expensive?


Expensive. Won't be affordable for a few years yet.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> because it's *highly* flawed doing it that way.


.

I agree, most TVs in the stores do not represent home-viewing either by the "ALL THE THINGS" ways things are calibrated or pushy salesmen who really dont know much about the product they're selling.


----------

